# Stress and Itchy skin



## Surlysomething (Apr 16, 2012)

Lately i've been pretty stressed out with on-going family drama and i'm crazy itchy. It keeps me awake. It wakes me up. It bothers me all day at work. I have one forearm that is like chicken skin it's so dry. I've scratched myself raw.

Can stress make your skin react?

Ugh. I need some relief.


----------



## Marlayna (Apr 16, 2012)

Bathing in Epsom Salts is cheap and effective. Try it.


----------



## Donna (Apr 16, 2012)

Surlysomething said:


> Lately i've been pretty stressed out with on-going family drama and i'm crazy itchy. It keeps me awake. It wakes me up. It bothers me all day at work. I have one forearm that is like chicken skin it's so dry. I've scratched myself raw.
> 
> Can stress make your skin react?
> 
> Ugh. I need some relief.



Yes...I get stress related hives frequently. Stress response activates nerve fibers causing the itchy sensation. I would say if you can't resolve the source of the stress, you can treat the itchies with topical medications. Steroid cream, Benadryl and Aveeno lotion are my go-to methods. Try not to scratch if you can help it, you don't want a secondary skin infection causing more stress. 

Hope you get some relief soon!


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 16, 2012)

Donna said:


> Yes...I get stress related hives frequently. Stress response activates nerve fibers causing the itchy sensation. I would say if you can't resolve the source of the stress, you can treat the itchies with topical medications. Steroid cream, Benadryl and Aveeno lotion are my go-to methods. Try not to scratch if you can help it, you don't want a secondary skin infection causing more stress.
> 
> Hope you get some relief soon!



Thanks for the info, Donna. I've had it before but never this bad. My scalp is especially bad. Someone else recommended Benadryl as well. I might have to stop by the store and pick some up before I go crazy.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 17, 2012)

Yes. The first morning after I left ex-spouse, I woke up with a horrible itching rash (and a nosebleed) and got an emergency appt with my doctor. He said it was a symptom of stress, and in my particular case, he'd bet PTSD. 
He prescribed a steroid in case Benadryl didn't work (it didn't) and upped my Xanax dosage. It's been seven months. No recurrence and I only take the Xanax as needed---never even close to what's prescribed. 

Stress definitely can do it to you. Stomach pains and headaches too.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Apr 17, 2012)

Surlybaby, have you switched medications or anything like that? Switched laundry soaps? And it's all over your body but worse on that one arm? Where the skin is dry, definitely try a really good occlusive moisturizer like Eucerin or Aquaphor, or even Aveeno. As tempting as hydrocortisone might be, I'd avoid that until you knew what you were dealing with. But try to stay hydrated and if your skin is dry, definitely try to moisturize as much as you can.

But given your complicated medical history, it might be worth a trip -- or at least a call -- to your doctor (I know, you probably didn't want to hear that!) because itching can be caused by other physiological processes, including MS, depending on where the demyelination is happening. And yes, it could be related to stress in that stress often worsens chronic diseases.

Sorry to be no help whatsoever, but I think it's worth calling your doc. If nothing else, they can give you good anti-itch meds (Vistaril rocks) which work way better than what you can get OTC.


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 18, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> Yes. The first morning after I left ex-spouse, I woke up with a horrible itching rash (and a nosebleed) and got an emergency appt with my doctor. He said it was a symptom of stress, and in my particular case, he'd bet PTSD.
> He prescribed a steroid in case Benadryl didn't work (it didn't) and upped my Xanax dosage. It's been seven months. No recurrence and I only take the Xanax as needed---never even close to what's prescribed.
> 
> Stress definitely can do it to you. Stomach pains and headaches too.


 
I'm pretty sure it's stress with a mixture of slight intolerance to the weather change. I think i'm going to pick up some Benadryl tonight and see if that helps.


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 18, 2012)

Miss Vickie said:


> Surlybaby, have you switched medications or anything like that? Switched laundry soaps? And it's all over your body but worse on that one arm? Where the skin is dry, definitely try a really good occlusive moisturizer like Eucerin or Aquaphor, or even Aveeno. As tempting as hydrocortisone might be, I'd avoid that until you knew what you were dealing with. But try to stay hydrated and if your skin is dry, definitely try to moisturize as much as you can.
> 
> But given your complicated medical history, it might be worth a trip -- or at least a call -- to your doctor (I know, you probably didn't want to hear that!) because itching can be caused by other physiological processes, including MS, depending on where the demyelination is happening. And yes, it could be related to stress in that stress often worsens chronic diseases.
> 
> Sorry to be no help whatsoever, but I think it's worth calling your doc. If nothing else, they can give you good anti-itch meds (Vistaril rocks) which work way better than what you can get OTC.


 
I'm sure it's a combination of things, MV. If it gets worse i'm going to make an appointment with my Dr. I'm going to try the Benadryl first and see if it helps. I've had this in the past and I used cream my Dr prescribed but it won't help my scalp itchiness. My Dad's hands broke out so badly with eczema when my Mom was very sick so the stress and skin issues are definitely hereditary. 

Stupid life! (thanks for your advice, as usual you rock)


----------



## Gingembre (Apr 24, 2012)

I have mild ezcema on my hands that flares up in the winter, and when i'm stressed. I scratch areas on my hands like mad when I'm stressed/anxious and the bumps are up in seconds, it feels like!


----------



## moore2me (May 3, 2012)

Surlysomething,

I too have problems with itching like you describe. I think some of it is linked to MS. I am sure that I some other weirdness is from MS (but, I will talk about this later.)

For my scalp itching, for immediate relief I use one of the two over the counter treatments:

(1) *Scalpicin* - it has liquid hydrocortisone in a carrier base and you apply it to the itching part of your scalp, or
(2) *Scalp Relief* - this is a similar product that is sold by Walgreens. It also contains 1% hydrocortisone applied topically. Both products are blended with a carrier liquid that contains alcohol and other solvents that calm the skin. The Walgreens version is usually cheaper and sometimes they have a two for one sale.

Next, I use a *coal tar shampoo* to wash my hair. This shampoo is the color of root beer and does has some coal tar products in it - which has been used for years to control dermatitis. Follow the instructions on the bottle.

I have noticed that some hairspray, conditioners, and mousse can cause me to itch. I spend a little extra to buy products for sensitive skin. 

You also might talk to a experienced hairdresser who has worked for long enough to see a lot of scalp problems and may be able to counsel you on the specific treatment your hair needs.

Men with similar itching on their scalps often find relief by shaving their hair down to bald. A friend of mine told me this gives him relief from itching in his hair and the sunlight also seems to stop many symptoms. ( Women usually do not chose this route.) He keeps the bald look until his scalp is itch free and healthy.

Also try and keep you head cool. Try a cool type of pillow. Use cooling headbands to cool the blood in your jugular veins that take blood to the brain. Using cooling washing cloths or masks to the face or forehead helps too. Keep you face as cool as you can. A nurse showed me that when I start itching from self injections, applying ice or a ice slurry in a zip lock bag to the injection site, will stop the itching and the redness.

Change your pillowcases at least once a week and try and have clean towels or covers where your headrest is on your sofa. Either wash your combs and brushes regularly with soap and water or replace them frequently.

I do not mean to be crass or insulting but I once caught ringworm from tending Persian cats. The ringworms appeared on my face and head and took several long grueling months to get the fungus eradicated. That little fiasco has made me super paranoid about getting "critters" from people or animals. 

And MS has not helped - I have said before on this board that this disease can cause formications. These are the sensations that insects or something is crawling or walking on your skin. In my case, it expands to stings and bites too. I know there is nothing there because sometimes it happens in places I can see and there is no bee or wasp there when the sting happens. (I am hesitant to tell this to a broad audience because this is also a symptom of many of our local meth heads that makes them start picking at their skin and gives them their nasty complexions.)

This is probably enough skin info right now. More later if needed. I hope some of this helps and gives you some peace.


----------



## Surlysomething (May 22, 2012)

Stress itching tonight, for the win!


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jul 5, 2012)

Stress significantly reduces the effectiveness of our immune system and exacerbates most autoimmune conditions. Consider meditation (I've found qi gong hugely beneficial for decades). Products from this source http://www.thehoneyfactor.com/ are also great for numerous skin conditions. You might want to consider being vaccinated against Shingles if you aren't already. Good luck!


----------



## RedheadinNJ (Jul 5, 2012)

I had a bad rash on my forearm when I was getting chemo. The doctor said it was a combination of the stress and all the steroids. Even after I moved away from the stress (his name is Ken) and stopped the steroids, the rash didn't go away. I've probably used every steroid and non-steroid cream on it to no avail and countless antibiotics. Someone told me to try one of those dead sea salt scrubs and that was the only thing that actually worked.


----------



## moore2me (Jul 5, 2012)

RedheadinNJ said:


> I had a bad rash on my forearm when I was getting chemo. The doctor said it was a combination of the stress and all the steroids. Even after I moved away from the stress (his name is Ken) and stopped the steroids, the rash didn't go away. I've probably used every steroid and non-steroid cream on it to no avail and countless antibiotics. Someone told me to try one of those dead sea salt scrubs and that was the only thing that actually worked.



RedheadinNJ, I am sorry to hear about your cancer, but good to hear you are recovering from it. About the rash, you didn't say if you have been to a Dermatologist. I have seen at least a dozen dermatologists over the years and can tell you that these men/women can handle most puzzeling skin disorders. If one Dr can't help you, get a 2nd opinion. Most teaching hospitals will list their docs by their field of expertise. The best doctor I had was the head of dermatology at a medical school.

I would not use a scrub to remove skin cells without getting medical okay. This could make a bad thing worse or remove dermal cells and you'll start getting reactions in subdermal cells. Definitely stay out of the sun until you get this under control. (You can also cover your arm when you go outside.)

You say you are a truck driver - that rash wouldn't be on your left arm would it?


----------



## RedheadinNJ (Jul 5, 2012)

moore2me said:


> RedheadinNJ, I am sorry to hear about your cancer, but good to hear you are recovering from it. About the rash, you didn't say if you have been to a Dermatologist. I have seen at least a dozen dermatologists over the years and can tell you that these men/women can handle most puzzeling skin disorders. If one Dr can't help you, get a 2nd opinion. Most teaching hospitals will list their docs by their field of expertise. The best doctor I had was the head of dermatology at a medical school.
> 
> I would not use a scrub to remove skin cells without getting medical okay. This could make a bad thing worse or remove dermal cells and you'll start getting reactions in subdermal cells. Definitely stay out of the sun until you get this under control. (You can also cover your arm when you go outside.)
> 
> You say you are a truck driver - that rash wouldn't be on your left arm would it?


 
Been to the dermatologist. After all the prescriptions they said to try the scrub but only use it 2 times a week. The rash went from my elbow to my wrist and was about 2 inches wide. It went away entirely after about 3 weeks. 
Nope...it was on my right arm.


----------



## moore2me (Jul 6, 2012)

RedheadinNJ said:


> Been to the dermatologist. After all the prescriptions they said to try the scrub but only use it 2 times a week. The rash went from my elbow to my wrist and was about 2 inches wide. It went away entirely after about 3 weeks.
> Nope...it was on my right arm.



I am glad to hear it went away. Good news.


----------

